# Newark, DE - 7yo, M/N b/t - JoJo needs help!



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

JoJo is a 7yo male GSD at the Delaware SPCA (delspca.org). JoJo has been at the shelter for about three weeks, was neutered, vaccinated and microchipped. He lost his home because his family could no longer afford to live there and couldn't keep the dog. JoJo was raised with kids and enjoys going to the dog park. 

Unfortunately, JoJo is not doing well in the shelter environment and is currently not available to the general public for adoption. He has started barking and lunging at people through his kennel and has acted aggressively with kennel staff. He needs a rescue who can give him a stable, quiet, home-like environment so he can relax and get adopted. 

Can you please help JoJo? Transportation is not a problem, we can get him to you.

Thank you very much!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump-hope someone can help this guy!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

JoJo is starting to trust me, but he still doesn't like the shelter. To compound matters, he has developed an upper respiratory infection for which he started antibiotics yesterday. He also has dry, itchy skin and, I think, a sebaceous cyst that burst (and is now drying up) on his back, near his tail. In general, not a happy camper.

He has come to like the kennel staff, though dislikes one person, in particular. He is very slow to open up and will be aloof with prospective adopters. An experienced GSD person will understand the aloofness and know that this will be a real velcro dog once he gets into a forever home. He wouldn't be so unhappy now if not for the confusion over losing his family and home.

He really needs to be in foster care or a forever home if he's going to heal physically and emotionally.

I've posted video of JoJo here.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Can this guy be bumped to urgent?


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

JoJo just went into foster care today with German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern PA. Thank you, Dennis, and everybody who helped get this boy out of the shelter!

JoJo will be available for adoption through the rescue!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Jo Jo, and ditto on the thanks to Dennis! :thumbup:
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

JoJo is back at the shelter is now URGENT.  He bit in his foster home (after ongoing growling and threatening behavior) and was returned. His original owner--the one with personal and financial troubles--thought he could try to take the dog back, but that didn't work out either.

Now, JoJo is stressing at the shelter, not eating, and generally miserable. I've asked for another week for him, but the shelter feels he is declining very quickly.

Please, if anyone can help, this dog really needs help.

Thanks!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

More information about his behavior in the foster home and the bite would be helpful for people who would consider helping.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor JoJo!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

RebelGSD said:


> More information about his behavior in the foster home and the bite would be helpful for people who would consider helping.


The way I understand it, JoJo's foster dad was closing the window blind and JoJo bit him. JoJo was in an excited state barking at passersby outside, but he did see the hand, wasn't surprised by it (he bit once before when surprised). Overall, JoJo doesn't seem to like being told what to do. Here's a quote from the foster home: "If he doesn’t like what you’re doing he will aggressively growl and 99.9% of the time he’s just ‘all bark, no bite’." This last case, unfortunately, fell into the .1%.

JoJo is not a fear biter nor is he inherently "aggressive." He's an older dog--who probably doesn't feel great--and his whole world has been turned upside. He probably thinks he's the only one looking out for his own interests.

If anyone needs more info, they're welcome to email me directly: [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That sounds like redirected aggression to me. Is there a foster home available with experience for a strong minded dog?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sad story - hope there's help out there for this boy...
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja schH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, it sounds like redirected aggression. Sounds like he is very cranky over losing his family. This is a kind of dog that will make a wonderful companion in an experienced home.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I don't quite know what to say... JoJo is now here with me at my house. We'll give it a go and see if we can't help him along. I'm not sure this is the best situation for him, but better than the alternative, I suppose.

I'm still holding out for a better, long-term situation for him, so if you know anyone who is interested in committing to a dog like this, JoJo will be waiting. In the meantime, I'll do what I can.

Thanks!


----------



## Calindy (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for taking him, poor baby. I cannot imagine what he must be thinking. My GS is so spoiled that I cannot imagine what he would be like in that situation. He is so sweet, but I wonder, but I never want to know!! How is JoJo??


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

JoJo is doing well, I might even say he's happy. He still has very limited privileges here, but he's doing well with consistent structure. He doesn't like to be petted or physically close too much (though he does appreciate a good butt scratch here and there). He also enjoys a good game of fetch and the company of a couple of my dogs.

He is available for adoption but will definitely need a home that wants a project dog and is capable of working with a dog like this. I don't know that I will ever be really comfortable that he won't lash out and bite, but a savvy GSD person should vigilant enough and be able to read and avoid his triggers. I do think JoJo will eventually be an amazingly loyal and loving dog for the person who puts in the time, patience, and caring.

I could say much more, but anyone who is interested in JoJo can DM me.

Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if i didnt have kids i would say send him my way and i would do what i could with him since i'm a stay at home wife/mom and have a great deal of free time. I hope he opens up and shows what a great dog we're all sure he is in there somewhere. Best of luck.


----------

